# Playa Andaluza - Tips wanted



## 4Reliefnow (Jul 24, 2012)

We are putting the details on our trip to Spain at the end of September.  Will gladly try to work all your wonderful recommendations into a short two-week stay.  We will be five days in Madrid(Sep 30 - 5) and will be one week at Marriott Playa Andaluza (Oct 7-15).

Does anyone have a recommendation for a car rental (Stick shift is ok) in Malaga?

I have a Verizon iPhone - any good GPS aps for Spain?, 

Saw the Alhambra in the 1970's so not this trip.  Want to vote Yea / Ney on a day trip to Gibraltar or Morocco?


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 24, 2012)

We did a day trip to Gibraltar and loved it.  You can park on the Spain side of the border and just walk across.  

I wanted to do a day trip to Morocco, but my husband had already been to Tangiers and said it was kind of a dreadful place (I've since had this opinion confirmed by Moroccans who say that Marrakesh and Casablanca are far superior).  We also had our daughter with us, who was three years old at the time, and I was a little bit concerned about taking her there.

We went ahead and did a sales tour just for the heck of it and our rep was great - not sure if he'd still be there, he was English and his name was Andrew.  He gave us great local restaurant recommendations.  Sadly, I can't remember the name of any of the places we tried, although there was a wonderful Indian restaurant just down the road from the resort.  We drove around Marbella a fair bit, which we enjoyed.  

If you check out this link, we did a few of the things listed here:

http://www.puertobanusguide.com/visit/page_94.php

We quite enjoyed the Selwo Adventure Park and the Telecabina Benalmadena, but again, we had a three year old with us, and I'm not sure that we'd have bothered with the zoo had we not been looking for something that would entertain her.

We absolutely loved this resort!  If we were to buy another week anywhere, I seriously think it would be here


----------



## nalismom (Jul 24, 2012)

Would definitely recommend a day trip to Ronda and Cordoba..we stayed in Marbella last October and used a timeshare as our base for venturing out.  We opted not to go to Gilbralter.  Would not waste my time doing a day trip to Tangier however it is possible to do a day trip over the Rif Mountains to Chefchaouen and this I would recommend as you would see some of the countryside and a more authentic snapshot of what Morocco has to offer.  We did 10 days thru Morocco after Spain last year and had a private driver who was also our guide for the entire time.  

Also while in Madrid .....I would recommend Walking Tours of Madrid tapas tour and hanging out at the San Miquel Market.

We rented our car out of Madrid as we were stopping in Granada on the way down to Marbella....we booked with AutoEurope before we left and got an all-inclusive rate thru them.....I'm sure you could use them to book out of Malaga as well.

My AT&T iPhone worked well in Spain and Morocco......however I did not use it for data since the roaming charges are HUGE......I also took my iPad but only used it with wifi which was readily available in all of our hotels and timeshare. 

 I downloaded the app 'citymaps2go' which is interactive offline so no need to depend on wifi while in the car.  The app has over 7000 maps all around the world...you can download all or as many as you want ahead of time and then consult them offline as you travel.....you are also able to zoom in and out and there are points of interest, hotels, restaurants and services included on their maps........best travel app ever!!!


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 24, 2012)

We rented from SIXT, and were very pleased:  the rate was sooooo much less than other agencies that we were concerned, but it was an excellent rental.  The 3rd party liability was included in the rate.  We rented in Malaga.  The car was close to new, and roomy enough that we were able to put 4 suitcases, 2 large and 2 carry on size, "under cover" in the back--everyone told us that having suitcases where they can be seen is a problem.  It was a Renault Scenic.  We turned the car in in Madrid.  We went from Malaga to Granada for the Alhambra (get tickets ahead of time or risk being upable to get in); from there we drove to Jerez (through the white hill towns with Ronda on the way) for the horse show.  From there to Cordoba and Seville.  Then we drove to Segovia, and finished in Madrid where we turned in the car and then spent 6 days in Madrid.

With SIXT, there was no additional charge for turning in the car in Madrid.

The roads were wonderful--better than the U.S. by far.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 30, 2012)

We're doing an extremely similar trip, so I stopped off here browsing for info.

Our trip:
1. Madrid: arrive Sept 29, checkout Oct 5
We then used British Air frequent flyer miles for a flight to Malaga.  We'll pick up a rental car in Malaga.
2. Playa Andaluza: check in Oct 5, checkout Oct 12
3. I didn't want to do a lot of long drives in Spain.  Just don't find that relaxing while on vacation.  So after leaving Playa, we'll go on to Seville (2 nights), Cordoba (1 night), and then Granada (2 nights).

You asked abour car rental.  Try the following sites:
rentspain.com
doyouspain.com
I'm not sure if these are the same company or not.  I think this company is a consolidator.  You'll find both manuals and automatics listed.  (And thanks for asking - I'm going to change our existing reservation and save about 100 Euros.  Rates are better than when I first made my plans.)


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got back from a week at Dona Lola.  Check out my review in the Marketplace; stuff in there you might find helpful.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I just wrote a long reply on the travel forum on Southern Spain:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176063


----------



## Margariet (Aug 1, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> I just wrote a long reply on the travel forum on Southern Spain:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176063



And what a great reply it is, Pat. I enjoyed reading it since we often go to Spain.


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Don't miss Puerto Banus*



PStreet1 said:


> I just wrote a long reply on the travel forum on Southern Spain:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176063



Great review. Next time try to hit Puerto Banus as well. The views of the yachts are fantastic....as well as the views of some of the people. My wife even got to walk a gigantic, friendly Great Dane while the owner was sipping a beverage at one of the sidewalk cafes.


----------

